# interesting article



## Jackson18 (Nov 20, 2006)

this is an interesting read.

http://www.primal-page.com/toxicmnd.htm


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks, this is really interesting, something I definately feel I need help with. I'm going to do some more research on it tomorrow I think, as well as the most suitable vits/minerals to support psychological regeneration. I think people underestimate how exhausting emotions can be. I know I feel totally frazzled after a few months of therapy. It's physical as well as emotional/spiritual. I wish there was more information in the main-stream about this, perhaps given out by therapists themselves?! No, that would be too much....I'm regressive but I think it would make matters worse if she told me what I should be eating.


----------

